# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Big Bertha Barrels

## JEK



----------


## KevinS

The track line is south of SBH, but as we all know, these storms are a lot wider than just a line on a map.  From the above images, it looks like it will be a little windy and wet on SBH on Saturday. The question will be just how windy - there appears to be a low probability of Tropical Storm-Force winds - and how wet - predictions for the general track of the storm are 1-3", with isolated amounts of up to 6" in some areas.

----------


## Purplejeep

The 6" would be helpful to the cisterns!!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Since today is Jerry Garcia's birthday and the Grateful Dead have a song called Bertha, I give you this video.  The last line in the chorus is "Bertha don't you come around here anymore"  Fitting, I think.

----------


## katva

> Since today is Jerry Garcia's birthday and the Grateful Dead have a song called Bertha, I give you this video.  The last line in the chorus is "Bertha don't you come around here anymore"  Fitting, I think.



Bart!!!  You beat me to it. It's perfect  :cool:

----------


## amyb

Good stuff, Bart..

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I forgot to mention one of the verse lines:

"Ran into a rainstorm, ducked back into a bar door
All night pouring, but not a drop on me"

----------


## marybeth

> Bart!!!  You beat me to it. It's perfect



Ditto!  Great lyrics, too, Bart.

----------


## BND

So how did St Barth fare in the storm.  Lots rain on Saturday?

----------


## JEK

Manu posted a video on Google+ that showed lots of that stuff.

----------


## elgreaux

We could have used more rain, but there has been some since... it was a very dry summer BB (before Bertha)

----------

